# Calcium supplements



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks like I've left it too late this year to get a friend to bring me Tums back from the US for Demi. . . 

DAAAANGEEET!!! They say they've already been shopping 

Over here there is nothing at all similar to Tums - where antacid tablets are concerned you can buy Rennies which cost about 4E for 20 or something ridiculous like that.

So... anything else simple and cheap I can do to make sure that Demi doesnt have any problems with calcium deficiency coming up to kidding and afterwards?

:shrug: 

LW

PS bearing in mind that I'm in Ireland


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You can give them regular "human" calcium tablets. Don't know the dose, but I'm sure it would be hard to "overdose" them.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Whatever you give, make sure its just calcium or calcium/magnesium. The Rennie's contain saccharine and I am not sure that's good for goats. I know its not good for humans.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys for the answers! however - good news! They DID get me the Tums *dances* so I'm all sorted!

LW


----------

